# Yardman mtd won't crank



## Nogomower

I have a 2007 yardman 46" riding lawn Mower mtd, Briggs and Stratton engine. Mower had been sitting since last year. The mower will not crank. I replaced the battery. Wouldn't crank so then I replaced solenoid and small 20 amp fuse. Wouldn't crank. Then tested starter and replaced with new starter. Wouldn't crank but this time at least the starter spins but does not engage the flywheel to turn the moter. The starter is the right size but when I turn the key the starter seems to just spin as not having enough power to turn the engine. After replacing the battery, fuse, solenoid, starter I don't know where to go from here. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367

First,and this will sound silly,make sure the cables weren't reversed,and spinning the starter backwards(it's happened to the best of us).Second,make sure the battery is fully charged.Even new batteries can lose their charge setting in the store.
Third,check all the ends of the cables to make sure they are clean/tight.
Fourth,and perhaps most important,make sure that the belts aren't stuck to the pulleys,from sitting,or that some thing isn't grounded properly.


----------



## JoeKP

jhngardner367 said:


> First,and this will sound silly,make sure the cables weren't reversed,and spinning the starter backwards(it's happened to the best of us).Second,make sure the battery is fully charged.


Ive done that. years ago, but still took me a while to figure it out. this was before i realized that batterys could be switched like that...

Hasnt happened since..


----------



## Country Boy

Like jhngardner said, check everything in the system. Be sure to check where the negative cable from the battery attaches to the frame. Many manufacturers liked to attach it with one of the engine mounting bolts, which sometimes come loose and give you an intermittent or poor ground. Had that happen enough times at the shop that I check it first thing now.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Ive done the reversed cables before - you said it sat for a year , was it outside or inside? Try turning the motor over by hand , with the clutch pushed in - it should turn by hand fairly easy. 

Did you drain the gas tank out? Its possible the gas leaked thru the carb into the combustion chamber - pull the plug and see if it did happen to leak by - wouldnt hurt to spray some PB blaster in there to grease things up a bit either.


----------

